# Juices too sweet suddenly!



## veecee (19/12/17)

Hey everyone. I've been vaping for a few months now, and tasted a few juices. I recently bought 4 local juices which I have on holiday with me, and I brought a few DIY juices too.

Suddenly, over the last few days, all of my juices are too sweet for me. Both tgecdiy and local juices. I know that some manufacturers add EM to sweeten up juices, but even my own (with no added sweetener) are too sweet.

I want to know if this is normal, like it occurs occassionally? Or should I start looking for juices that are inherently less sweet, such as minty menthol types for example?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/12/17)

@veecee , interesting conundrum. Can it be because you are more relaxed? Or change in air pressure, don't know where you stay and where you vacation, maybe a traveling vaper can shed some light? Good luck with sorting it, maybe try a menthol vape to see if it gives the same result?

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## johan (19/12/17)

I assume your taste buds are coming to life for the 1'st time since quitting - happened to me after about 6 months.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/12/17)

johan said:


> I assume your taste buds are coming to life for the 1'st time since quitting - happened to me after about 6 months.


Then I have a month or so to go! Everything is tasting better already, even tasting things that I was not able to do before. Great !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## veecee (19/12/17)

From JHB, holiday in CT. Been off smokes for a long time, but replaced the nicorettes gum with the vape, because I was chewing too much gum and developing sore mouth syndrome.

I then had a drag of a friend's Twisp and that was me sold.

So the tastebuds thing I'm not too sure of, but I could be wrong.

I have a massive sweet tooth, and I'm still eating jellies and chocolates, but the vape sweetness is just too much.

It's very weird for me.

Could it be a form of vapours tongue?


Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/12/17)

I hated the gum, always made my mouth feel fuzzy, could still be that you are adapting , interesting to say the least

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (19/12/17)

veecee said:


> From JHB, holiday in CT. Been off smokes for a long time, but replaced the nicorettes gum with the vape, because I was chewing too much gum and developing sore mouth syndrome.
> 
> I then had a drag of a friend's Twisp and that was me sold.
> 
> ...


It could be a combination of change in air pressure and humidity. Both would affect the formation of vapor. Also, read somewhere that the reason airline food tastes "different" is because at altitude our olfactory senses are compromised. So just the change in altitude could be responsible.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/12/17)

Agree with @johan 
Remember cigs numbs your taste buds. Once you drop the stinkies it can take take weeks to months for your taste buds to recover and actually taste what is really there

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (19/12/17)

hey guys.veecee I posted an answer to you.must have gone to the wrong place but if you find it let me know.
these are all valid points.you have not changed your device by any chance hey.it could also be sea level like raindance said.the other members also got the tastebud thing on point.what I've noticed is the hotter the coil the sweeter the taste.it also caramalise your coil so did you perhaps change your device anybtime lately

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands (19/12/17)

As @Raindance described

My vape experience is less satisfying for a few days after a flight, I didn't notice this with food but I know my staple DIYs pretty well (creams/bakeries/custards) and they definitely taste lacking/hollow, I get a similar experience a day or two before a flu kicks in

Cant comment on sweetness too much, I find most commercial juice (that I've tried) overwhelmingly sweet

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (19/12/17)

veecee said:


> From JHB, holiday in CT. Been off smokes for a long time, but replaced the nicorettes gum with the vape, because I was chewing too much gum and developing sore mouth syndrome.
> 
> I then had a drag of a friend's Twisp and that was me sold.
> 
> ...



@veecee I also switched from Nicorette (after 3 years of chewing!) to vaping. I find a lot of the vape juices far too sweet, particularly the fruity ones. The exception is Bumblebee's Superfruit, which is fruity but without the overwhelming sweetness. I love it and I'll o definitely order more in future. @BumbleBee - owner of The Vape Guy -told me that he doesn't add sweetener and furthermore, it's a 60/40VG/PG. Juices which are 60/40 are not as sweet. Have a look at Bumblebee's website for his own juices. Click on each one and it will tell you the VG/PG ratio. 

http://vapeguy.co.za/E-Liquids-vape.../bumblebees-flavour-fluid-e-liquid-vape-juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (20/12/17)

just wanted to add this.keep your juices in the fridge and if it has to be out,keep it out of the sunlight.the viscosity changes a bit its much thicker but it works fine that way.and if its too thick just leave it out for a few minutes before filling your tank.
at night put it back though after your last tank fill.
hope this helps aswell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (20/12/17)

Resistance said:


> just wanted to add this.keep your juices in the fridge and if it has to be out,keep it out of the sunlight.the viscosity changes a bit its much thicker but it works fine that way.and if its too thick just leave it out for a few minutes before filling your tank.
> at night put it back though after your last tank fill.
> hope this helps aswell



@Resistance How would keeping it in the fridge decrease the sweetness?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

